
Sara Blakely Is Giving $5M to Support Female-Run Small Businesses - rmason
https://www.forbes.com/sites/elanagross/2020/04/03/sara-blakely-is-giving-5-million-to-support-female-run-small-businesses/#3f8eb99e5035
======
allendoerfer
> I know first hand what it’s like to be a small business owner. As a woman it
> can be lonely and scary, especially during a time like this.

Your sex does not matter during a time like this. Unless you are suffering
from domestic violence, it is less scary to be a woman right now, since you
are less affected by COVID-19 than men are.

Anyway, everybody should be able to help whoever he or she wants to help, and
it is nice that she seemingly does so without strings attached.

~~~
monocasa
The idea is that women have less access to various support networks that men
do, typically referred to as the "boy's club", and therefore create their own
replacements.

~~~
haunter
Depends what do you mean by "support networks". Like social? Or just purely
economy based. Cause if social then I'd say it's the exact oppopsite, one of
the main reason men has 3-4x higher suicide rate than women in the west.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_differences_in_suicide](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_differences_in_suicide)

~~~
monocasa
> Like social? Or just purely economy based.

It's both.

> Cause if social then I'd say it's the exact oppopsite, one of the main
> reason men has 3-4x higher suicide rate than women in the west.

Those stats are very different depending on the social class. Men have fewer
support networks in lower social class, but more in the upper classes. Given
that we're talking about business owners, that's the range we're talking
about.

~~~
zozbot234
Small business owners are hardly "upper class".

~~~
monocasa
The equity involved makes almost all small business owners at least upper
middle class.

------
spdionis
Everytime I see a news piece like this I wanna write a very snarky comment.

Then I change my mind because I am not being productive. But, after all, it is
impossible to talk on the subject productively.

------
elliekelly
Link for anyone interested in applying:
[https://www.globalgiving.org/redbackpackfund/](https://www.globalgiving.org/redbackpackfund/)

It looks like they're closing applications once they receive 5,000 so time is
of the essence.

------
elil17
This is the equivalent, in proportion to her total wealth, of the average
American donating about $350. Good for her, but is it really newsworthy? Let
alone hacker-newsworthy?

~~~
smileysteve
Hackernews worthy:

\- Applies to small businesses

So, yes, if we are a community of small businesses that might be eligible to
apply or if we might know a company that is eligible to apply, then I'd say
it's definitely hacker news worthy.

You're looking at it as cynically touting the amount as opposed to the
perspective that it may be a small business's next week's funding.

